# cases?



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Where can i find a case that has a silicone inside with a hard plastic shell on the outside for the S3? preferably somewhere cheap.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Something like this?

Lump


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Those look like TPU cases and I like these guys
http://www.cruzerlite.com/cases/samsung/galaxy-s-iii


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

is there a way to see the front of those? I was on that site. The only thing is I don't want it for it to stick to my pocket, but I like the cushion that silicone provides. .


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

elliott35 said:


> is there a way to see the front of those? I was on that site. The only thing is I don't want it for it to stick to my pocket, but I like the cushion that silicone provides. .


I don't think that there is a way to see the front of all of them but the middle one has a picture. I figure that most will look pretty similar a thin lip around the outer edge in the case color


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

Im waiting on the Seido surface case and holster combo. Had it on my thunderbolt ever since getting it and its been fantastic


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Neverendingxsin said:


> Im waiting on the Seido surface case and holster combo. Had it on my thunderbolt ever since getting it and its been fantastic


yea i got mine for 10 bux at a verizon store and its been great.


----------



## jdubau55 (Feb 21, 2012)

The Cruzerlite cases seem pretty good quality. Should work well. Will def pick one up for my wife as she is hard on phones. See how it works on hers and then maybe get one for myself. I got the white S3 and I think the green cases will look pretty dope with the white front. A co-worker had what you are talking about on his Nexus while he had it and it looked pretty nice. Silicone inner with a hard case over that. All the buttons were covered with the silicone which looked like added protection. I am sure all the big sites will review cases shortly after release. Just like with the Nexus.


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

Neverendingxsin said:


> Im waiting on the Seido surface case and holster combo. Had it on my thunderbolt ever since getting it and its been fantastic


Just got this in an email lol

* SEIDIO: Pre-order your SURFACE or SURFACE Combo for the Samsung Galaxy S III now!*


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

imneveral0ne said:


> Just got this in an email lol
> 
> * SEIDIO: Pre-order your SURFACE or SURFACE Combo for the Samsung Galaxy S III now!*


Looks like I'll be getting the black one. Thanks for the information


----------



## shatter (Jul 23, 2011)

I've got three of the androidified CruzerLite cases sitting on my desk. They have a buy two get one free deal on Amazon and I don't have to pay tax and get free shipping using Prime. Got two clears and a light blue. With four S3's coming in on pre-order, you gotta get the deal on cases!


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

What does the clear look like in person? On the site it looks like it has a grayish tint to it....
Does it look like once you put the phone in there it'll look like the phone's natural color? (White/Pebble Blue)


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey OP,
I know it's not a plastic + silicone case, but it's really high quality. I can assure you that it will not stick to your pocket. Plus it's $10. It's a fantastic deal

Cruzerlite.com

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't have my phone yet, but got the case.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

yoyoche said:


> Don't have my phone yet, but got the case.
> View attachment 26965


Same one! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

I bought this for now

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0089E4050/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00

and also this screen protector was only 99 cents? lol

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0084F4HY8/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Hey OP,
> I know it's not a plastic + silicone case, but it's really high quality. I can assure you that it will not stick to your pocket. Plus it's $10. It's a fantastic deal
> 
> Cruzerlite.com
> ...


Is it soft?


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> Is it soft?


It's not squishy, but it's flexible.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> It's not squishy, but it's flexible.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


ok, its so cheap that ill get one


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

The wait is killing me rawr. Case and screen protector came so fast from amazon. I paid 99 Cents for that screen protector and it's 9.99 now. I should of bought 3 of them :X


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

RedRumy3 said:


> The wait is killing me rawr. Case and screen protector came so fast from amazon. I paid 99 Cents for that screen protector and it's 9.99 now. I should of bought 3 of them :X


link?


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

http://www.incipio.com/Samsung-Galaxy-S-III-Cases/Samsung-Galaxy-S-III-Cases.asp

two piece cases that are really good.


----------



## Jirv311 (Apr 25, 2012)

mav3rick478 said:


> http://www.incipio.com/Samsung-Galaxy-S-III-Cases/Samsung-Galaxy-S-III-Cases.asp
> 
> two piece cases that are really good.


If somebody hadn't posted these yet I would have. Their cases are great quality. I have one on my HTC Vivid.

I have the Silicrylic DualPro (equivalent) on my Vivid and it adds nearly no bulk.

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using RootzWiki


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

I cant make up my mind which case i want so i ordered 3 lol.

A rearth ringke slim lite, a rock quicksand, and a diztronic tpu.

I know the diztronic is good and will offer decent protection cause i had one on my gnex which is now sitting at the bottom of the river.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

i ended up getting this - at least to have some protection until i see what else comes out
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001DNSLKE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

any good kickstand cases? im coming from a thunderbolt and i really like having the kickstand...


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> any good kickstand cases? im coming from a thunderbolt and i really like having the kickstand...


I agree with this.
I actually sent a suggestion in the contact us page to CruzerLite for them to make a kickstand case.

I was going to suggest you ask them as well, as maybe the more people that request it the more likely it'll be that they'll add it, but it appears they've removed the Contact Us page.


----------



## sunNsnow (Jun 28, 2012)

elliott35 said:


> any good kickstand cases? im coming from a thunderbolt and i really like having the kickstand...


I saw one by Case-Mate: http://www.case-mate.com/Samsung-Galaxy-S-III-Cases/Case-Mate-Samsung-Galaxy-S3-Pop-with-Stand-Cases.asp


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

sunNsnow said:


> I saw one by Case-Mate: http://www.case-mate...Stand-Cases.asp


Is that 2 pieces?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

It was linked above but I have one of these:
http://www.incipio.com/Samsung-Galaxy-S-III-Cases/Incipio-Samsung-Galaxy-S-III-SILICRYLIC-DualPro-Hard-Shell-Case-with-Silicone-Core.asp

I got mine at a T-Mobile store and they have a dark blue that looks great in the blue GS3!

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Here are some pics...





































Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## viper8u2 (Jun 10, 2011)

I just picked up the otterbox commuter, went to best buy, verizon, t-mobile, sprint and a bunch of kiosks in the mall. most were $20 for the cheapo rubber ones. I figured may as well spend a little more and get a decent one.

This is my first otterbox case, I heard they were good but man this thing is the best fitting case I have ever had, no flex in the sides or anything and everything lines up perfect. In the future this will be all I am getting

FYI $39.99 at best buy store


----------



## sunNsnow (Jun 28, 2012)

elliott35 said:


> Is that 2 pieces?


I saw it online, so I'm not sure.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

Android central has the new siedio active those case are awesome I had for my dinc loved it. And its in different colors. Oh and its not very bulky and has a kickstand too.

Edit here DA link http://www.shopandroid.com/seidio-active-case/4AA11675.htm

Not sure where it came from but its here.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

wiseguychacon said:


> Android central has the new siedio active those case are awesome I had for my dinc loved it. And its in different colors. Oh and its not very bulky and has a kickstand too.
> 
> Edit here DA link http://www.shopandro...se/4AA11675.htm
> 
> Not sure where it came from but its here.


wheres the one with the kickstand?


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

I won this case from Droid Life!







It's a Spigen Argos Flip Case


----------



## blacknight1114 (May 12, 2012)

Mine is an Incipio brand. I like it so far. Got it at tmo store $25

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I bought three of the cruzerlite cases, it was buy two, get one free, and I am very happy with them. They aren't super soft and protect my new s3 very well. I say definitely look into them. Very snug, not at all making my phone feel too big either.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> I bought three of the cruzerlite cases, it was buy two, get one free, and I am very happy with them. They aren't super soft and protect my new s3 very well. I say definitely look into them. Very snug, not at all making my phone feel too big either.


Do they pull your battery cover off every time you remove the case? I have an Androidified one that I don't use because of this. I still have a Rorschach coming when it's available...


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Do they pull your battery cover off every time you remove the case? I have an Androidified one that I don't use because of this. I still have a Rorschach coming when it's available...


Nope, haven't had an issue with that. I've put all three on too.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Do they pull your battery cover off every time you remove the case? I have an Androidified one that I don't use because of this. I still have a Rorschach coming when it's available...


What is this "Rorschach" I keep hearing about?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> What is this "Rorschach" I keep hearing about?


A case similar to this:
http://www.cruzerlite.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/r/o/rorschach-andy-skyrocket.jpg


----------

